
Thai Navy Seal Dies of Blood Infection a Year After Cave Rescue - mhb
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/28/world/asia/navy-seal-cave-rescue-dies.html
======
philshem
> ... died of a blood infection contracted during the risky operation, ...

I am curious to know more details, especially if this was a waterborne
illness.

